# Pecan and/or Peach?



## harleyguy (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone know a good place to buy some pecan and/or peach chunks? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2010)

Somebody posted this site awhile back they had ordered from here and were happy with it. I haven't ever used it personally

http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile2.htm


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't you have pecan trees in Tennessee?  If not drive across the mountains to the carolinas and to SC or GA for the peach.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Mar 24, 2010)

If you have a Gander Mountain near by, try there.  I just scored some pecan there last week.  Also, if you have a store that refills propane tanks, sells grills, etc., you might want to try there.


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 24, 2010)

+1 There should be lots of Pecan trees in your area.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 24, 2010)

BBQERSDELIGHT has 2# smoke stix, you cut off 1 in. put in your cooker and works just like wood for several hrs. they're inexpensive and you dont have to store wood around, and no ants or other insects. I did'nt see peach, but they have pecan, hickory, etc.  just thought this as an option.


----------



## wlkwichita (Mar 24, 2010)

Ditto Gander Mountain. I just bought three bags of pecan chunks there.


----------



## jdt (Mar 25, 2010)

watch Craigslist for Nashville, check with this guy his scraps may be just what you need


Band saw Mill Lumber For Sale 

I run a band sawmill on Holt Road in South East Nashville in my spare time. 

We have a lot of regular lumber and non run of the mill types of boards that would be suitable for artists and woodcrafters. 

Some of our wood is dry but some is not. 

We only air dry lumber at this time. 
My solar kiln will be used over the summer for faster drying. 


Currently we have the following Woods in Stock: 



ASH – Many 1” and 2” boards $2/bf (this wood has wormholes), some uncut logs 

BOWDOCK/HEDGE/OSAGE – Many 1.5” boards $3/bf 

CEDAR – Many .5”, 1”, 4” and 6” boards $2/bf 

CHERRY – A few 2” boards, $4/bf 

ELM-a few uncut logs $3/bf , Some nice grain patterns 

GINKGO – a few 2” boards $5/bf 

HACKBERRY- 1" $2/bf, some spalted 

HICKORY- 2” Shaggy bark Hickory boards, some Bitternut Hickory logs uncut $3/bf 

HOLLY – one 3” board 

MAPLE – five wide 1” spalted maple boards $3/bf, Several uncut logs $2/bf 

OAK, RED – many 1”, 2”, 4” and 6” boards, many uncut logs $2/bf 

OAK, WHITE – some .5” boards and 1” boards $3/bf, several uncut smaller logs 

PECAN- Many 1” and 3” boards, $3/bf 

PINE, WHITE – several thicknesses about 20” wide, $2/bf 

POPLAR-some 1” and 2” boards $2/bf 

SYCAMORE-1” several boards that are about 18” wide, live edge, wormy $3/bf 

WALNUT- Many boards 1”, 1.5”, 2” and 3” Priced $3-5 per board foot (bf) 




I do not cut down trees but occasionally have purchased logs locally. 

We work with some exceptional arborists/tree cutters who can take down trees and bring them to me to cut for you. 

From time to time I custom cut logs/timber for people at an hourly rate. 

We will sell small amounts of sawdust for use as bedding in animal cages/stalls for $2/brown paper bag. 

We sell firewood slabs by the car or truck load. 

Please email me or call (Paul 833-7742) for answers to your questions or to make an appointment to stop by the farm. 



More Photos: More Photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


Special discounts are given if you lost your job, are a struggling musiscian or are using wood for benevalent work. 


Paul 615-833-7742


----------

